

CS Promo Video Comparison: NSF (1.8K Views) vs. Code.org Remake (12.5M Views) - theodpHN
http://youtubedoubler.com/fXU0

======
informatimago
Indeed, thank you. The NSF video definitely needs more exposure. This is the
one I prefer.

Computing is not all about having job, earning money, hiring, starting
corporations, making money, employment, etc, as the Code.org video would make
you believe.

There's so much more passion, and interesting knowledge, and actual world
changing in the NSF video. It definitely needs more exposure.

And as a girl toward 4:10 of the Code.org video said: "I think if someone had
told me that software is really about humanity, that it's really about helping
people by using computer technology, it would have changed my outlook a lot
earlier". She should have watched the NFS video! Instead, the Code.org video,
and the general message, is that programming = employment, money, power. Dull!

